

DynDNS now requires free users to manually log in once a month - alternize
http://www.dyncommunity.com/questions/32796/automate-log-in-to-free-account-each-month.html

======
alternize
full email: [http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/sfk-
manifest/message/76...](http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/sfk-
manifest/message/764)

